# Потерялись 2 кнопки черные



## sva11 (28 Янв 2016)

от баса Грандины. Мелочь - но неприятно. Может кто поделится или подскажет где найти?


----------



## zet10 (28 Янв 2016)

Если Вы в Москве,позвоните мне по номеру 8-495-508-79-26,у меня их в изобилии.Юрий.


----------



## sva11 (29 Янв 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Если Вы в Москве,позвоните мне по номеру 8-495-508-79-26,у меня их в изобилии.Юрий.


По нему и звонил несколько раз - но никто не брал трубку. Подумал переехали или закончили работу. По любому спасибо за отклик.


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2016)

Напишите тогда мне в личку Ваш номер телефона,я Вам обязательно перезвоню и мы решим Вашу проблему.


----------



## Игорь Звукач (30 Янв 2016)

позвоните есть разный цвет 89031477031. 89150497354


----------

